# If The Lion King Was Released Today



## darkleo18 (Jul 1, 2015)

Just a video I ran across today...enjoy
[video=youtube;GaJWzJfoXlE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaJWzJfoXlE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 1, 2015)

....it would still be watered-down Hamlet with all the characters replaced by African wildlife.


----------



## darkleo18 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ....it would still be watered-down Hamlet with all the characters replaced by African wildlife.


I guess


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 1, 2015)

Modern trailers are so melodramatic.


----------



## GamingGal (Jul 2, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ....it would still be watered-down Hamlet with all the characters replaced by African wildlife.



Everything is a remake of something these days. Boo hiss putting down Lion King.

This is my favorite movie of all time, so this just makes me so happy <3 Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## darkleo18 (Jul 2, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> Everything is a remake of something these days. Boo hiss putting down Lion King.
> 
> This is my favorite movie of all time, so this just makes me so happy <3 Thank you for sharing this!


Hey, no problem. Glad someone enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jul 2, 2015)

I like this. Very different from what I've seen. A different feel.


----------



## darkleo18 (Jul 2, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> I like this. Very different from what I've seen. A different feel.


Same here. I thought the music was very fitting and the editing was well done.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Jul 2, 2015)

This was personally tear-jerking for me, but this movie always made me emotional. Thanks for the share.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 3, 2015)

Now it's even more heart-breaking. Yes the original made us cry when Scar killed Mufassa, but this pulls no punches!


----------



## darkleo18 (Jul 3, 2015)

I know what movie I'm watching tonight


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

That sent chills down my spine.


----------



## darkleo18 (Aug 5, 2015)

i know right


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice... certainly gave a different "flavor" to the film.


----------



## Byron (Aug 5, 2015)

reminds me of


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 5, 2015)

Byron said:


> reminds me of



that's one of the best fake trailers I've ever seen.


----------

